# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Kosten stationäre Brachy Seed Behandlung

## Jaochim

Moin,
ich bin etwas verunsichert was die Kostenübernahme der  stationären Brachy Seed Behandlung angeht.  Ich wäre für sachdienliche Hinweise sehr dankbar welche Kosten unter welchen Umständen gezahlt werden.
Vielen Dank!
Gruss J.

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo,
es ist ratsam sich vor der Seeds-Therapie mit der eigenen Krankenkasse und dem Facharzt zu unterhalten. Es gibt unterschiedliche Verfahrensweisen. Teiweise übernimmt die Krankenkasse die Kosten und manchmal überhaupt nicht. Hängt sehr stark von der Beweglichkeit des Facharztes/Strahlenklinik ab.
Bitte noch eine Empfehlung: Es ist wichtig eine Klinik/Zentrum mit einschlägigen Erfahrungen der Seeds-Therapie auszuwählen !!!
Je mehr Erfahung umso besser und weniger Neben- und Spätwirkungen.

----------


## roterlars

Hallo, 
Ob die Brachytherapie von einer Krankenkasse übernommen wird hängt von der Art der Verträge zwischen Krankenkasse und Klinik ab.
An manchen Zentren werden nur amb. Brachys von den Kassen übernommen , an anderen Zentren nur stat.. Ist völlig Banane , aber so ist Deutschland.
Die Kosten einer Brachy belaufen sich auf ca. 8000 Euro ( 5000 Euro für die Seeds , 1000 Euro für den Strahlenphysiker , Rest Narkose , Sachkosten, Honorar für den Urologen etc).

Ist nicht wenig ,also vorher die Krankenkasse fragen und am besten *schriftlich !!!!!!* Kostenübernahmebescheinigung beantragen.

Gruss
Lars

----------


## LudwigS

Die Therapie ist bei Kombination Techniker Krankenkasse - Seeds ambulant bei den Dres.Kahmann/Henkel in Berlin ist für den Patienten kostenlos.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Jaochim,
da die Seedimplantation als neues Therapieverfahren seit 2002 immer noch nicht in Deutschland durch den Gemeinsamen Bundesauschuss der Ärzte und Gesetzlichen Krankenkassen anerkannt worden ist, ist die Kostenerstattung bzw.Kostenübernahme durch die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen noch nicht einheitlich geregelt.
Zwar wurde die Seedimplantation aber nur als stationär ausgeführtes Verfahren mit ca. einem Tag Krankenhausauffenthalt ab 01.01.2004 in das Fallpauschalensystem der Krankenhäuser bzw.-kassen aufgenommen.
Die Kostenübernahme für die ambulant ausgeführte Seedimplantation in Höhe von 8275 Euro bei Dr.Kahmann und Henkel im Ullsteinhaus in Berlin wurde bisher auch nur für den Sonderfall des Abschlusses einer Vertraglichen Regelung mit der Techniker-Krankenkasse übernommen. Für alle anderen gesetzlichen Krankenkassen gilt dies nicht.
Auch angestrebte Klagen auf Kostenerstattung für die ambulante Seedimplantation hatten bisher keinen Erfolg.
Selbst das Bundessozialgericht hat in einem Grundsatzurteil vom Dezember 2006 die Kostenerstattung für ein neues noch nicht genehmigtes Therapieverfahren wie die ambulante Seedimplatation ohne das Vorliegen eines positiven Votums des Gemeinsamen Bundesausschuss der Gesetzlichen Krankenkassen abgelehnt. Das BSG hält in seinem Urteil die Anwendung und Kostenerstattung für ein neues Außenseiterverfahren  nur dann für gerechtfertigt, wenn
eine lebensbedrohende Erkrankung vorliegt und sich bereits Metastasen gebildet haben.
Hieran ist die völlige medizinische Unkenntnis auch des BSG zu erkennen, denn die Prostatakarzinom-Erkrankung ist unbehandelt immer lebensbedrohlich und wenn man erst warten wollte, bis das Prostatakarzinom Metastasen gebildet hat, dann ist auch mit der Seedimplantation, welche für die erfolgreiche Therapie des im Frühstadium erkannten PCa.vorgesehen ist, keine Heilung mehr möglich.
Auch ist bis heute immer noch nicht die Ungleichbehandlung zwischen stationär und ambulant durchgeführter Seedimplantation zu verstehen, denn beide Möglichkeiten führen dasselbe Verfahren aus.
Die Erklärung lässt sich wahrscheinlich nur im verworrenen Dualen Gesundheitswesen in Deutschland finden, wobei man befürchtet, dass mit der immer weiter zunehmenden ambulanten Behandlung die Krankenhausbetten leer stehen werden.
Neben der Therapiewirksamkeit bestehen auch wirtschaftliche Vorteile der ambulanten Seedimplantation gegenüber der als Alternative und noch als "Goldstandard" zur Verfügung stehenden "Totaloperation".
Dies haben inzwischen auch die meisten gesetzlichen Krankenkassen unter Berufung auf ein Grundsatzgutachten der Arbeitsgemeinschaft Medizinischer Dienst der Spitzenverbände der Krankenkassen (MDS) erkannt, in dem sie sich vorerst bis zu einer endgültigen Positionierung des Bundesausschusses der Ärzte und Krankenkassen, zu einem positiven Votum für die ambulante Seedimplantation ausgesprochen haben.
Abschließend möchte ich noch auf den hier schon einmal aufgemachten Thread "Kostenerstattung bei ambulanter  Seedimplantation" verweisen.

Gruß Hajoke

----------


## Jaochim

Moin Hajoke,
das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, wenn es stationär gezahlt wird bin ich 
ja beruhigt, ich wollte das im KH machen lassen..
Prima, danke!
Den anderen Thread finde ich leider nicht.
Gruss  J.

----------


## Harro

*Hilfestellung

*Hallo, Jaochim, vielleicht kommst Du hier weiter:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ation#post6892

*"Höflichkeit ist das beste Verkaufsargument"
*(Jörn M. Kreke, deutscher Unternehmer)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Jaochim

Moin,
jo, das passt, das war ja auch ambulant, stationär ist es dann anders, oder?
Gruss J.

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo,
im Zuge meines für den 2. Oktober 2009 beim Sozialgericht Halle mit der mündlichen Verhandlung beginnenden Kostenerstattungsverfahrens wurde vom Gericht beim Gemeinsamen Bundesausschuss der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen nach dem Stand der Aufnahme der Seedimplantation (stationär) in das Leistungsverzeichnis der GKV nachgefragt. Die Antwort lautete, dass sich der GBA im IV.Quartal 2009 wohl endgültig positionieren will.
Normalerweise müsste meine Klage ja dann bis zum Vorliegen der Entscheidung des GBA zurückgestellt werden. Ich werde mit meinem Anwalt auf eine Aussetzung der Verhandlungen drängen.
Hat sich bei Irgendjemanden schon gezeigt, in welcher Richtung sich der Gemeinsame Bundesausschuss entscheiden wird??
Wäre für eine schnelle Antwort sehr dankbar.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## Hajoke

In der Überschrift und im Text ist mir ein bedauerlicher Fehler unterlaufen, Es muss natürlich "ambulante Brachy-Seedimplantation" heißen.

----------


## DieterV

> Hallo,
> im Zuge meines für den 2. Oktober 2009 beim Sozialgericht Halle mit der mündlichen Verhandlung beginnenden Kostenerstattungsverfahrens wurde vom Gericht beim Gemeinsamen Bundesausschuss der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen nach dem Stand der Aufnahme der Seedimplantation (stationär) in das Leistungsverzeichnis der GKV nachgefragt. Die Antwort lautete, dass sich der GBA im IV.Quartal 2009 wohl endgültig positionieren will.
> Normalerweise müsste meine Klage ja dann bis zum Vorliegen der Entscheidung des GBA zurückgestellt werden. Ich werde mit meinem Anwalt auf eine Aussetzung der Verhandlungen drängen.
> Hat sich bei Irgendjemanden schon gezeigt, in welcher Richtung sich der Gemeinsame Bundesausschuss entscheiden wird??
> Wäre für eine schnelle Antwort sehr dankbar.
> Gruß
> Hajoke


Hallo Hajoke,

im Dezember dieses Jahres will der G-BA entscheiden, ob die ambulante Brachytherapie von den Krankenkassen bezahlt wird.
Sollte jedoch mangels sicherer Daten für den Nutzen der Therapie (die Studien sind allesamt schwach) der G-BA gegen die Aufnahme in den Leistungskatalog entscheiden, dann wird das Verfahren "ausgesetzt" bis zu einer späteren Entscheidung. In der Zwischenzeit wird jedoch dann eine randomisierte (nach dem Zufallsprinzip zugeordnet) Studie laufen, über die man die Brachytherapie auch bekommen kann - wenn man "Glück" hat. 
Aber auch außerhalb der Studie soll die Brachytherapie verfügbar werden, soweit die Informationen, die noch nicht "amtlich" sind.

Wenn Du die Brachytherapie kurzfristig machen willst, würde ich sogar die Krankenkasse wechseln (die TK ist eine gute Krankenkasse), bevor ich es auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen liesse.
Oder Du lässt es halt stationär machen - ein Tag zur Nachbeobachtung...
Oder Du wartest noch bis Dezember, dann wissen wir alle mehr.
Die Chancen, dass die Brachytherapie allgemein auch ambulant verfügbar wird, sind größer geworden.

Dieter
(Patientenverteter im G-BA für die Brachytherapie)

PS: verkettete Seeds sind nach meiner Einschätzung besser, da diese nicht "wandern" können.

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo DieterV,
meine Klage auf Kostenerstattung für die bereits im Jan.2004 nach Neubescheidung durchgeführte ambulante Brachy-Seedimplantation wurde mit Verweis auf das sog. Nicolaus-Urteil vom 6.12.2006 abgewiesen. Der Gemeinsame Bundesausschuss soll am 2.10.09 getagt haben. Dies würde aber in meinem zurückliegenden Fall nicht helfen, da bei einem positiven Entscheid des G-BA keine rückwirkende Kostenerstattungspflicht für meine AOK abzuleiten wäre.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## Klaus52

Meine Privatversicherung hat die Kosten der amb. Brachytherapie in vollem Umfang übernommen. Zuerst wollte ich stationär aufgenommen werden, dies aber hätte die Versicherung nicht bezahlt (ist aber eigentlich nicht wirklich notwendig).

Klaus

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Klaus,
schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Wie hast Du die Seedimplantation überstanden?
Da Du eine Privatversicherung hast, wird die Kasse nach wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten handeln und da ist, was ich auch schon immer behauptet habe, die ambulante Seedimplantation wegen des Wegfalls des stationären Auffenthalts billiger.
Von den gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen wird nur die Therapie  übernommen, die auch im Leistungskatalog der GKV enthalten ist, und dies ist die ambulante Seedimplantation leider noch nicht.
Dies wurde mir in einem kürzlich geführten Gerichtsverfahren unter Bezug auf höchstrichterliche Entscheidungen eindeutig erklärt.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Dieter,
als Vertreter im GBA der GKV frage ich nach Ablauf der Entscheidungszusage (31.12.2009), was nun aus der Aufnahme der ambulanten Seedimplantation in den Leistungskatalog der GKV geworden ist?
Für eine Antwort, auch als PM wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------

